# diagnostic tests



## Guest (Oct 17, 2001)

I just had a upper GI with small bowel followthrough ex-ray that came out normal. Should I insist on a colonoscopy or is the x-ray just as good? I would just like to rule out anything other than IBS. thanks Midnight


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

You haven't described why you had the GI series so I would discuss with your physician why they might not recommend the colonoscopy at this stage.Generally IBS may be diagnosed by a close review of a patients history so a colonoscopy isn't necessary in all cases. Factors such as age, family and personal history likely need to be considered.Good luck.------------------President and Founder IBS Self Help GroupAuthorized Expert for IBS Association - Ask the Specialist forum


----------



## VernaEileenR (Feb 23, 2001)

Dear Midnight,While I am not an "Authorized Specialist" here I do have extensive experience (63 years) of dealing with doctors and theories concerning IBS and related bowel conditions.It seems to me that ruling out Ulcerative Colitis or Crohn's or Collagenous Colitis and even IBS (which can ONLY be diagnosed by colonoscopy and, in the case of CC, by colonoscopy with biopsies) should include a colonoscopy, in my experience. You need to consult with your physician and then insist on a colonoscopy if your symptoms dictate and you really want to 'rule out' IBS or any of those other conditions.Best Wishes,verna eileen radcliffewww.homepages.about.com/eileenradcliffe/vernaeileenradcliffewww.petitiononline.com/LOTRONEX/petition.html


----------

